# My first saltwater tank



## nawilson89

Hello everyone
Ive decided to start my first saltwater tank. 50g fish with live rock (ive already started seeing fan worms!)

Ive been wondering about the stocklist. My fiancee is in love with Ocellaris Clownfish, I plan on getting two.
I also want to get two yellow tail damsel fish.
After that I have ideas but nothing concrete. Bangaii Cardinal fish and Blue Chromis are considered, as well as clown goby. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Reefing Madness

To many ideas to throw at you. But, I would ditch the Damsels (devilfish) They are some mean dudes. But there are many more Damsels that are much better suited.
Reef tank? If not, perhaps a Pygmy Angel? There are a couple of different small Angels you have to chose from.


----------



## nawilson89

I've looked at dwarf angels and I like the Coral Beauty. I know the damsel's are mean what species are better? Ive looked at the blue damsel too. Would that be a better fit? I can't lie, I am hooked on them. :3


----------



## nawilson89

Nevermind. Read the profile on the Blue damsel fish. Never saw it before. :|


----------



## Reefing Madness

Orange Line Chromis
Sunshine Chromis, Purple & Yellow
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Lightning Double Bar Chromis, Chromis opercularis
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Black Axil Chromis, Chromis atripectoralis
Black & White Chromis


----------



## nawilson89

holy chromis batman! Those ALL look awesome.

On another note. What about the different variations of the clown goby or the bicolor dottyback.


----------



## Reefing Madness

All those are good choices also. They will be fine. Can be alittle rough sometimes, but for the most part Dottybacks are ok.


----------



## nawilson89

Reefing Madness said:


> All those are good choices also. They will be fine. Can be alittle rough sometimes, but for the most part Dottybacks are ok.


Now I am excited.


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## evanlundberg4

There are a bunch of different gobies that are good additions. My favorite is my yellow watchman goby. Also royal Grammas and firefish are great too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89

evanlundberg4 said:


> There are a bunch of different gobies that are good additions. My favorite is my yellow watchman goby. Also royal Grammas and firefish are great too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Been a while since I've had a chance to post. 

The yellow watchman goby is definitely on my list, as is firefish; but both are jumpers so i havent looked much into them. Ive decided on Ocellaris clownfish, blue/green reef chromis, hermit crabs and in the future a mandarin dragonette.

On another note. I have my hermit crabs; ive read contradicting reports of keeping hermit crabs and turbo snails together. Hoping someone can give me a good answer. Can i get some turbo snails?


----------



## Reefing Madness

You can get anything you want in regards to a CUC. But, hermits can and will kill snails for their shells, if they want them badly enough. On the other hand, Turbo shells are a bit big for them, so im pretty sure your safe there.


----------



## nawilson89

Thanks!

Is there a to big of a CUC?


----------



## Reefing Madness

If you get to many, they starve out because of no food.


----------



## nawilson89

Oh yeah. That would make sense.


----------



## evanlundberg4

nawilson89 said:


> Been a while since I've had a chance to post.
> 
> The yellow watchman goby is definitely on my list, as is firefish; but both are jumpers so i havent looked much into them. Ive decided on Ocellaris clownfish, blue/green reef chromis, hermit crabs and in the future a mandarin dragonette.
> 
> On another note. I have my hermit crabs; ive read contradicting reports of keeping hermit crabs and turbo snails together. Hoping someone can give me a good answer. Can i get some turbo snails?


I have all of these except the green Mandarin and they're good easy fish. I think they're really cool personally. All peaceful. Only thing to note is just get one of the chromis...they'll chase each other and you'll end up with one. Happened to me with mine. As far as the jumpers, my firefish jumped once...out of the bag I bright him home in and into my tank. The goby on the other hand if startled dings off the light and back into the tank. This is only at night though. Oddly enough my flame angel is the one I worry about. He jumped right out into the floor one day. Any way I think you can get clear net covers from bulk reef supply that will bounce any jumpers back in but still leave your tank open. 

My clean up crew consists of a handful of hermits, 4 nassarius snails, three astrea snails and a couple nerite(I think that's what they're called) snails. You can also get cleaner shrimp that will help but you have to be careful when mixing certain species. Definitely stay away from large crabs (i.e. Emerald crabs) as they will eat anything easy like corals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89

So I've gotten my first few fish. Two Ocellaris Clownfish and a pair of blue/green chromis, plus my hermit crabs.

On to my question; Shrimp? What kind of shrimp would be suitable and also would my current fish or any future inhabitants that I'm thinking of (Royal Gramma per evanlundberg4 or Firefish) be a danger to them if i get them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Fire Shrimp 
Peppermint Shrimp 
Cleaner Shrimp


----------



## nawilson89

Reefing Madness said:


> Fire Shrimp
> Peppermint Shrimp
> Cleaner Shrimp


You seriously rock.


----------



## Reefing Madness

nawilson89 said:


> You seriously rock.


----------



## nawilson89

Tank is doing great. Going to start uploading pics in a few weeks.

Didn't tell you about my first hitch hiker. Saw a few fan worms which I thought was awesome. 
Today I'm seeing Shells?!? Really small, but alas I really think I see two snails? I never got snails yet nor my shrimp but I really think i see snails :shock:

I do alot of reading on the forums, I mean ALOT. I also check out other sites and stuff but it seems that when I am thinking about stuff its better to just ask.

Emerald Crabs... I like the thought of one, but I'm nervous about getting one. (when i was a kid one of my first fresh water tanks was decimated by crayfish).


----------



## RSully

Maybe there astrea starfish?


----------



## evanlundberg4

I wouldn't recommend one of those buggers. I had one and he was fine for a while. Problem with crabs is they're lazy and opportunistic. Mine took a limb off my Kenya tree and a chunk out of my trumpet coral. I evicted him to my sump/refugium where he's chowing through my macro algae.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89

evanlundberg4 said:


> I wouldn't recommend one of those buggers. I had one and he was fine for a while. Problem with crabs is they're lazy and opportunistic. Mine took a limb off my Kenya tree and a chunk out of my trumpet coral. I evicted him to my sump/refugium where he's chowing through my macro algae.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I don't plan on keeping coral at all, but i changed my mind on the emerald crab anyway. (I think if my fiancee saw one walking around the tank she would never go near a tank again.)

I also don't think what i saw was an astrea starfish, i could clearly see a cone and it really looks like a shell.

On another note. Saw my first amphipod. Also saw my clownfish eat my first amphipod.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Might be a Limpet?


----------



## nawilson89

Reefing Madness said:


> Might be a Limpet?


Close i think. They are currently really tiny. Even smaller than my freshwater pond snails when i first see them. 

I havent seen them since yesterday. They were on the wall of the aquarium then moved down and went toward the live rock. I hope they made it there....

That poor amphipod. The way it happened looked like a shark attack. Clownfish are relentless...


----------



## Reefing Madness

LOL, shark attack. Yea pretty much. Limpets start out very tiny. I'd get a pic for you from my tank, but you would not see it. I have thiusands of them. They keep my tank clean. If it is a Limpet, trun the lights out, and look in after abiut an hour, they mostly feed at night.


----------



## nawilson89

So an update:
Yesterday I visited the house off someone I found selling live rock. I ended up getting ALOT of live rock, which was amazing! I also got a few hitch hikers, he gave me a small sea urchin that was bothering his corals and a hermit crab was also found on a rock. Last but not least at the bottom of my bucket was an emerald crab! We had talked about it when i was there, he had multiple emeralds that didn't bother his fish, as long as they had plenty to eat off the live rock, so I am not worried ...

Did i mention i got ALOT of live rock? I had so much that i pulled my 29g tank into my room and set it up! Waiting for it to cycle! Saltwater tank number 2! 

Picked up two fish also, a pajama cardinal yesterday and today my fiancee got a royal gramma. Both are doing well!


----------



## RSully

WE NEED PICS! :BIGgrin:


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## nawilson89

Quick pic of the tank. 
Forgot to mention the coral i got with the rocks. Kenya Tree? i think they were called. I dont have much hope for em, tank isnt really set up for corals.


----------



## Reefing Madness

I hope they all make it. You got some goo stuff there!! And if there were a bulletproof coral out there, it would be the Kenya Tree, they may make it.


----------



## nawilson89

I hope so too. I wasn't to into coral but i like this one. My fiancee liked it. There's a little one on the rock in front of it.


----------



## evanlundberg4

Reefing Madness said:


>


+1 haha anyways funny you mention seeing up another tank....I decided one wasn't enough and I now have my 55 and a 20 long in my room because one should be able to fish watch at all times you know. Good choice on the royal Gramma. I love mine. He has a lot of personality and is very pretty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evanlundberg4

Also I might add I had a Kenya tree in my 20 long under just some piece of crap T8 light that originally came with my Aqueon 55 gallon kit. I think the tank was still not quite cycled yet too and it actually grew a little. I bet it makes it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RSully

I feel for you Wilson. You made the mistake of "just a Kenya tree". You will now be hooked on corals, lol. Maybe not, but I started out with "just a green star polyp". I now have 7 corals plus a feather duster. The corals become more and more addicitng as time goes on. Tank looks great so far.


----------



## Reefing Madness

RSully said:


> I feel for you Wilson. You made the mistake of "just a Kenya tree". You will now be hooked on corals, lol. Maybe not, but I started out with "just a green star polyp". I now have 7 corals plus a feather duster. The corals become more and more addicitng as time goes on. Tank looks great so far.


----------



## nawilson89

question about copepods and amphipods. How big do they get? I said i saw one but i cant be sure. What i saw wasnt small; it was, i cant really explain it lol.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Ooof, they don't get really big by any means. Look like 1/32" shrimp, i guess is how you can look at the Copepods.


----------



## nawilson89

Alright, haven't seen any since then but ill keep an eye out.

Next question and I'm sorry for bombarding you.  

I have 4 Kenya tree's, but one is like shriveled up like its bundling up for winter; he's a ll purple and not branched out at all. I've read it almost impossible to kill these guys, but he looks like he's about to do something big. Gearing up for the next step? He's not that big so it makes me wonder if he might be propagating... Does he just release a branch or something and it drifts til it finds its spot and latches on?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, when they propagate they just drop off a little piece of limb, it floats off and sets up camp somewhere else. They can stay shrunk up for a long time, so don't worry any, if it starts to dissolve, then you have a problem.


----------



## nawilson89

Great! Thanks. In a few days I'll add some pics to show whatever changes i may have.


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## nawilson89

So I'm going thru stocking options for my 29g tank. I know i want two ocellaris clowns again. I was wondering if i can keep a black ocellaris with an orange clown and not run into any problems. 

Also I am unable to add another pair of clowns to my 50g of a different color pattern or species right?


----------



## Reefing Madness

The Amphiprion Ocellaris are pretty good about being together, if you have just those. If you mix a Ocellaris and Clarkii, the Clarkii will kill the Occalaris. Same with a Tomato and a Clarkii, but that would be a tough battle. Keeping The Nemos, even the Black and White ones are your best bet if you plan on keeping more than one.


----------



## nawilson89

Alright cool. It's a shame the black and white versions cost so much more. It would be cool to have both paired versions in my 50g.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Yea, it all depends on where you live, some places they are cheaper to get than the reg Occ clown.


----------



## nawilson89

Ill be running around the local stores tomorrow then xD


----------



## Bacon Is Good

Try Harlequin shrimp... aka clown shrimp. The eat hitch hikers


----------



## nawilson89

Bacon Is Good said:


> Try Harlequin shrimp... aka clown shrimp. The eat hitch hikers


Oh cool thanks! I haven't really had any hitch hikers that ive seen though


----------



## Reefing Madness

I would not put a Harlequin Shrimp in my tank if I were you. These are not easy to care for critters, and are not Reef safe. Its primary food source is Sea Stars.
Harlequin Shrimp
Harlequin Shrimp, Clown Shrimp - Hymenocera elegans


----------



## nawilson89

Oh... whoa! Looked at the links. Okay xD


----------



## Sipo

*Fish Recommendations?*

Hi All,

Recently, I've set up a 36 gallon starter tank and I've got the filter, conditioning, salinity and temperature seemingly in proper order and stable for about a week. Now, I think --although I am not entirely sure-- I'm ready to begin adding fish. But before I do, I wanted to ask everybody's esteemed wisdom on what and how I should add the fish. Mind you, this is mostly for the enjoyment of my 7 yr. old. Of course, he wants a clownfish. What else if anything? Two clownfish? Will they fight for territory? He's also mentioned a starfish and a crab.

All ideas are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness

You need to test your water. Your tank will go through the Nitrogen Cycle and will be unfit for fish for up to 6 weeks.
The list of critters you wish to put in is fine. You will not have any trouble with 2 clowns.


----------



## nawilson89

Welcome! 

As I am new to saltwater tanks I can only give you what little information I know. I'm not a professional when it becomes to the cycle though one week isn't enough. I waited about 3 weeks with live rock and live sand in my tank before I added my first two clowns and I'm not sure it was enough. 

On clownfish you can have a pair in a 36g tank without issues; I plan on keeping a pair in a 29g so yeah.

Blue legged hermit crabs are an awesome addition for your tank also though I dont know about starfish.

I know someone a bit more experienced with jump in soon, but as i said. Welcome!


----------



## nawilson89

Reefing Madness said:


> You need to test your water. Your tank will go through the Nitrogen Cycle and will be unfit for fish for up to 6 weeks.
> The list of critters you wish to put in is fine. You will not have any trouble with 2 clowns.


Oh see. Reefing beat me to it!
Now i know that 6 weeks is the best time.
Question for you Reefing about my 29g. I'm using live sand and live rock from an established 72g and water from both the 72g and my 50g. Could that cut down on my cycling time?


----------



## Reefing Madness

nawilson89 said:


> Oh see. Reefing beat me to it!
> Now i know that 6 weeks is the best time.
> Question for you Reefing about my 29g. I'm using live sand and live rock from an established 72g and water from both the 72g and my 50g. Could that cut down on my cycling time?


Oh big time, doubt you will even see a cycle using all that good stuff.


----------



## nawilson89

That's what i was hoping, though its been cycling for a week and I cant see a thing in the tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Do what now? The water still isn't clear? Whats your water flow? What kind of sand did you use?


----------



## nawilson89

I have an empty Aqueon filter that's been running and a 250 GPH circulation pump. Its 20lbs of live sand that i got from a family member.


----------



## Reefing Madness

That's just weird. Shouldn't still be smokey. Is the sand getting blown around?


----------



## nawilson89

A bit. It's pretty much covering my live rock.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Oh that aint good. You want the poerhead pointin slightly up breaking the wate surface a bit. Shouldn't have it blowing the sand around much.


----------



## nawilson89

hah...... oops


----------



## Reefing Madness

:-D


----------



## RSully

Get yourself a turkey baster (a new one, you'll use it for quite a few things) and lightly blow the sand off your LR. SHould start to see some critters of some sort once you get theat water clear. You could through a filter in the back for a bit and it might speed up the process some, just dont forgte it in there.



nawilson89 said:


> A bit. It's pretty much covering my live rock.


----------



## nawilson89

Thanks for the turkey baster idea. 

You know I did use a filter when I cycled my 50g but i feel that maybe it could have set me back bacteria wise.


----------



## RSully

That's why you only wanna leave it in there a few hours just to clear the tank up. Then pull it and put in whatever it is you're going to use. I ran a filter on my 20 for the first 45 days or so with no issues then switched to a pura filter and chemi pure elite. Get some pics up when it clears a bit. 



nawilson89 said:


> Thanks for the turkey baster idea.
> 
> You know I did use a filter when I cycled my 50g but i feel that maybe it could have set me back bacteria wise.


----------



## nawilson89

The tank has cleared up quite a bit. Added my clowns. Havent had much time to get many pics, but this one I had to share.

What I see when i open my eyes in the morning.


----------



## nawilson89

There's a bit more rock than the pic shows. This is from the side of my tank next to my pillow. I'll be adding more pics of this tank in a day or two.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Right on!! Good stuff.


----------



## nawilson89

Alright, so i've had these clowns since saturday and they have fallen in love with the current. As in they don't do anything else than swimming the current. They don't explore the tank at all. I've even woken up in the middle of the night to see them swimming right in front of my face. I don't think they sleep. Anything I can do to get them to move anywhere else?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Nope, thats what Clownfish do. Nothing. They pick a spot in the tank to call their territory, and thats where they hang out.


----------



## nawilson89

Yeah i know that with the other two i have in the 50g. but those two swim around the whole tank and keep a cave in the live rock. 

These two stay out in the "open water" portion of the tank, right up near the top and just play in the downwards current there.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Ive never seen Clowns swim around a tank. Well, I've never seen Occelaris Clowns swim around. I've seen other Clowns swim the tank, like Clarki, Skunks, Maroons, Tomatoes.


----------



## nawilson89

Hmmmm alrighty. Any tips on catching a fish? Thinking about moving my pajama cardinal to the 29g. For such a slow swimmer she doesnt want to get caught. 

Also my Royal Gramma looks like her tail is being nipped, showed up overnight, dont know what could have caused it.


----------



## Reefing Madness

I use 2 nets to catch fish, one to chase and the other to catch.
Got a fin nipper in the bunch? Crabs, when he's sleeping?


----------



## nawilson89

uh oh. I have that one emerald crab that hitch hiked on a live rock. time to catch that guy.


----------



## Reefing Madness

They are pretty cool though. He shouldn't be going after fish, then again, he's not supposed to nip at Corals, and he does that on occasion too. Never know with Crabs, thats why I don't keep em.


----------



## nawilson89

Capture of both the Pajama Cardinal and the Emerald Crab are complete. 

Pajama Cardinal is now inhabiting the 29g. She seems a bit less shy now. 

I think, emphasis on think, i saw a bristleworm on some live rock in the 50g.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Bristle Worms will come and go, depending on the nutrient build up for them to feed off of.


----------



## nawilson89

*Update on the 29g*

Haven't really gotten much of an update for the 50g but the 29g is looking strong. I'm seeing green hair algae starting back up from when I had first gotten the live rock. I also have purple coraline that hasn't really been spreading.


----------



## nawilson89

I fell in love with a pygmy angelfish the other day. I think he is my next buy.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Angel in a 29g??


----------



## nawilson89

Oh no no. in a 50g. Its the Cherub Angel. The profile here says 29g minimum but I might just keep him in the 50g.


----------



## Reefing Madness

This Cherub?
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Pygmy (Cherub) Angelfish
 *QUICK STATS*  *Minimum Tank Size*: *55 gallons* *Care Level*: Moderate *Temperament*: Semi-aggressive *Reef Compatible*: With Caution *Water Conditions*: 72-78° F, dKH 8-12, pH 8.1-8.4, sg 1.020-1.025 *Max. Size*: 3" *Color Form*: Blue, Orange *Diet*: Omnivore *Compatibility*: View Chart *Origin*: Caribbean  *Family*: Pomacanthidae


----------



## nawilson89

Yeah. That one. That's the first profile i saw for it. I thought it would do ok in my 50g.


----------



## Reefing Madness

That'll work.


----------



## nawilson89

*Removing the top trim?*

I've seen alot of postings of people removing the top trim of their tanks. Any reasoning for that? Is it for the lighting?


----------



## Reefing Madness

The top rim? They are crazy. Its there to help keep the tank together. Its an integral part of the tank. If its removed you need to Eurobrace the tank., or it will come apart from stress.


----------



## nawilson89

Makes sense. I knew that the trim keeps the tank together. (I once took the trim off a tank when i was 11... disastrous xD

It seems that my Royal Gramma has a bit of Ich. I read Pasfur's post of <Ich and the experienced fishkeeper>. Lowered my Gravity to 1.013. And now the waiting game.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Gonna be longer than you think if you only lowered it to .013, you need to get it to 1.009, thats called Hypo Salinity.


----------



## nawilson89

Reefing Madness said:


> Gonna be longer than you think if you only lowered it to .013, you need to get it to 1.009, thats called Hypo Salinity.


Thought i finally had one right :-(


----------



## Reefing Madness

The Parasite can't survive the pressure difference between normal 1.017-1.026 Marine levels that it dies. 1.013 was to close to that range, thats why its 1.009 or right at Brackish levels. You can also FW dip the fish, this will also kill the parasite on the fish, but won't get rid of it in the system.


----------



## nawilson89

Reefing Madness said:


> The Parasite can't survive the pressure difference between normal 1.017-1.026 Marine levels that it dies. 1.013 was to close to that range, thats why its 1.009 or right at Brackish levels. You can also FW dip the fish, this will also kill the parasite on the fish, but won't get rid of it in the system.


Tomorrow I shall reduce the level more. Question though. I know that alot of invertebrates cannot handle a change in water chemistry. Will my hermit crabs and the kenya tree coral be able to survive that low level specific gravity? Should I move them to my 29g for now?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Inverts and Corals will not survive the drop in Salinity.


----------



## nawilson89

Reefing Madness said:


> Inverts and Corals will not survive the drop in Salinity.


Alright. Looks like ill be pulling them all out!


----------



## Reefing Madness




----------



## RSully

Sorry about your bout with ich. It's an evil thing. I just finished up an ich outbreak/treatment in my FW. Took about 2 weeks because I had to half dose due to clown loaches and the full treatment is to much for them. I did beat it though (so far). I dread ever having an outbreak in SW. Best of luck.


----------



## nawilson89

RSully said:


> Sorry about your bout with ich. It's an evil thing. I just finished up an ich outbreak/treatment in my FW. Took about 2 weeks because I had to half dose due to clown loaches and the full treatment is to much for them. I did beat it though (so far). I dread ever having an outbreak in SW. Best of luck.


Luckily, I've never had to fight off full blown ich in my FW tanks. I've had the start and killed it off quick. I've had a fungal infection on my Dario Hysginon, beat that. 

I dont think my SW tank has full blown Ich. Only saw one or two white spots on my Gramma and they are gone now. He's been flashing on live rock though on one side and its caused him to lose some scales.


----------



## nawilson89

Added a few pieces of Dry Rock. Tried to snap a pic of the clowns in the 29g. They love to glass surf in this corner.







No idea why the glass surf here. Sometimes i see the female all the way at the top of the tank glass surfing, almost breaking the surface.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Nice Clowns!!


----------



## nawilson89

Specific gravity is low in 50g. Combating Ich one day at a time. The Gramma is upset with me because I moved his favorite rock from the tank (the one with the kenya tree coral). 

29g looking great. Didn't mention I got a Red Headed Goby a few days ago. It's so adorable and active. The Pajama Cardinal is really coming out of his shell more. He's been exploring the tank alot, when my LFS comes in stock i want to get a few more to finish up that tank.

I see yellow tail damsels and i just love them. Why do they have to be so mean!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Bad fishy, bad fishy. =) 
Only one that won't tear up your tank.
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Blue Sapphire Damselfish

Then there are these:
Black & White Chromis
Orange Line Chromis
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Lightning Double Bar Chromis, Chromis opercularis
Sunshine Chromis, Purple & Yellow
Vanderbuilt Chromis


----------



## nawilson89

Oh! I love chromis, though the blue green reef chromis takes the cake for me. Thats why I have them. 

When the 50g is ich free I can finish off the stocking options. So many choices...


----------



## nawilson89

I've been watching my 50g. I know a FW dip will get rid of the ich on the specific fish and but not clear the system. What if I do the FW dip on the Royal gramma and then put him in the 29g until the 50g clears up. He looks the worse. I dont see any white spots on anyone, but his flashing is so bad he has a uncolored spot on his side from where he scratches.


----------



## Reefing Madness

You could do that.


----------



## nawilson89

Okay, scary... I put him in the container for the freshwater dip. At first he was belly up and breathing heavy. Scared me but I perservered. Waiting out the last 10 minutes now. Keeping a close eye.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Hope you didn't keep him in there for 10 mins.









Longest you want him in there for is like 3-4mins tops.


----------



## nawilson89

Reefing Madness said:


> Hope you didn't keep him in there for 10 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longest you want him in there for is like 3-4mins tops.


I'm never going to do research by reading other sites again. I'm going to ask you... 
Sigh =/


----------



## Reefing Madness

Ouch!! My bad, I shoulda just threw that in there when we were talking about dipping the fish. Sorry bout that.


----------



## nawilson89

No way. Not your fault. I thought i had the right info. I know for next time now. So thats the good thing. He was doing alright, but he retreated to come unknown cave and I havent seen him since.


----------



## Reefing Madness

He's spooked out, he'll be ok after a bit.


----------



## nawilson89

*Hyposalinity*

Reading a post found here:


I didn't know that hyposalinity would kill my live rock and sand. It almost feels like im starting over at the very beginning. Is there anything I can do once I'm finished with the treatment to "jumpstart" my tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness

If yiuve got yiur fish in another rank, slowly move them over one at a time. Couple weeks apart, giving to bacteria time to bounce back.


----------



## nawilson89

I could move the chromis to the 29g after a FW dip. but i cant put all 4 clowns in the 29g


----------



## Reefing Madness

Ok. Just watch the water parameters, and bring the SG up slowly and you should be fine.


----------



## nawilson89

I read the hyposalinity treatment should last 4-6 weeks. Is that recommended?


----------



## Reefing Madness

nawilson89 said:


> I read the hyposalinity treatment should last 4-6 weeks. Is that recommended?


Yes. Thats how long the parasite and or its eggs can live.


----------



## nawilson89

Any idea what this is? It was all flat and now it seems to be growing "spikes"?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Sponge. Watch your water quality. What's your phosphate reading?


----------



## nawilson89

Reefing Madness said:


> Sponge. Watch your water quality. What's your phosphate reading?


Oh, i gotta go to my LFS for a reading. I'm guessing sponge is bad?


----------



## Reefing Madness

NO, he isn't going to hurt anything, just unsightly.


----------



## nawilson89

Oh alrighty then.


----------



## nawilson89

*Live rock.... turning white?!?*

Is my live rock dying? This is in the 29g. Because of some vehicular troubles I havent been able to get to my LFS to get my water tested. (I usually go every 2 days for a reading.) 
Ignore the Gramma. It likes attention.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Hair Algae, that goes hand in hand with that sponge growing. Phsophates in the water, at high levels.


----------



## nawilson89

Oh i know about the hair algae. But does the hair algae turn the rocks white? Alot of the rocks are turning white in areas.


----------



## Reefing Madness

The white you see is your dead or dying Coralline that used to be growing.


----------



## nawilson89

Aw man.... phosphate levels. How do i reduce them? Do i want to?


----------



## Reefing Madness

You definately don't want them, at all, not in a SW tank. They grow all kinds of bad things, and kill Coralline, because they fight for nutrients from the water.
GFO
Chemipure Elite
Sump with Macro Algae
Purigen


----------



## nawilson89

I was looking at mechanical filtration for my tank anyway, to work around not using a sump.

Hope it can survive one more week so when my car troubles are gone.


----------



## Reefing Madness

It will survive, it will just keep growing.


----------



## nawilson89

*29g*

Here's an update on the 29g. pics included







Saw this a while back when i brought the rock home. Was really small, thought it was dead. Recently its looking alot better, thought it might be more kenya tree?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Don't look like Kenya Tree. Looks like Button Polyps of some sort.


----------



## nawilson89

Oh! Wow... Here i was, just trying to go FOWLR... xD


----------



## nawilson89

Tomorrow I am hopefully going to pick up two more Pajama Cardinal's for my 29g (my current one seems lonely and I always planned on getting more, he was just the only one in the tank). That will make my current 29g stock 2 clownfish, one royal gramma basslet, 3 pajama cardinals and one red headed goby, plus various hermit crabs and my sea urchin. 

Is that it for my stocking list? Or is there anything else i can add.

Also. Probably going to get another circulation pump. Looks like my tank is becoming a reef tank even though it wasnt my plan. 
Going to get phosphate reactors on Saturday probably.


----------



## Reefing Madness

You could probably get a small Goby or Blenny in there also.


----------



## nawilson89

My LFS didnt have any Pajama. gotta check in tomorrow. Fiancee picked out a neon goby.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Right on.


----------



## nawilson89

Hey Reefing
Any experience with the Six-Line Wrasse? What ive read, they seem like Yellow Tail Damsels in terms of aggression. Plus they jump...

I really liked the one i saw at my LFS. Was thinking of getting one for my 50g once the hyposalinity treatment is done (can't wait wait for it to be done). Of course I would have to get a nice cover. 

I've been checking craigslist for another tank. My 50g is a breeder style and the lighting seems like (in lack of a better word) crap. There was a 46g bowfront a while back but i didnt have the funds at the time.


----------



## Reefing Madness

You would be ok with a Sixline, they tend to be more on the peaceful side of things. They can get out of hand, but no where near the Damsel aggression.


----------



## wake49

nawilson89 said:


> Hey Reefing
> Any experience with the Six-Line Wrasse? What ive read, they seem like Yellow Tail Damsels in terms of aggression. Plus they jump...
> 
> I really liked the one i saw at my LFS. Was thinking of getting one for my 50g once the hyposalinity treatment is done (can't wait wait for it to be done). Of course I would have to get a nice cover.
> 
> I've been checking craigslist for another tank. My 50g is a breeder style and the lighting seems like (in lack of a better word) crap. There was a 46g bowfront a while back but i didnt have the funds at the time.


I had a Sixline in a 46 bow with a Fairy Wrasse, some Fire Gobies and some clownfish. That sixline chased everyone except the clowns around (and eventually out of) the tank day and night. I tend to think they are a very aggressive fish and should only be kept with specimen larger than itself and it a large tank, such as a 75 minimum.


----------



## nawilson89

Hey everyone!
No pics of the tanks at the moment, but it looks like I will be moving across state in the near future. I wanted go trade my 50g breeder for a 46g bowfront, but I might be downgrading to another 29g for my second tank (our new place would probably be smaller). 

It also looks like I will be setting up my other 10g as a quarantine tank.
What is necessary for a quarantine tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Not much. Pvc pipe for hiding places, and a filter.


----------



## nawilson89

Reefing can you give me a run down on Deep Sand Beds? I was thinking of doing it for my next tank.


----------



## nawilson89

Oh. Nevermind! Found an old post. Took me a bit.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Just in case:
Ron Shimek's Website...Deep Sand Beds


----------



## nawilson89

Ah see, thats exactly what i needed to read. I wanted to do a deep sand bed to house burrowing fish like the Yellow Head Jawfish. Is there a work around? liveaquaria's profile asks for at least a 5-7 inch sandbed.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Over 6" and your in. But, burrowing fish is not what you want in a Deep Bed, as these critters can get in a release the Hydrogen Sulphide in the deep spots. This is a bad thing. The gas pockets that get released can kill the tank. And its advised not to have burrowing critters if you plan on keeping one. Deep Sand in spots in the tank, for a burrowing fish to hide out is ok, being as he will keep that spot turned up, so the gas pockets don't get going to begin with.


----------



## nawilson89

*Tank Transfer*

So tomorrow is probably going to be the day that I transfer my 50g into a 29g to increase space for my potential move later this year. I have the quarantine set up at the moment to house my 4 inhabitants (two clownfish and two reef chromis). The quarantine tank is a 10g (one of the reasons im posting... i know its going to be a really small space).

The only thing being transfered is the live rock (as it was my first saltwater tank i made the mistake of using some play sand with live sand.) 
Should I also transfer some of the water? This tank has ich and is in its second week of hyposalinity treatment. Would it be safe?


----------



## Reefing Madness

I would not transfer the water, might have eggs floating in it. Wouldn't want to risk it.


----------



## nawilson89

So I was thinking of separating the Chromis. One of them is picking on the other pretty hard. the docile one will work well in the other tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Like the Highlander said, There can be only One. Unless kept in very large systems, Chromis will kill each other, kinda like the Damsels do.


----------



## nawilson89

*Return of the Ich*

So my Neon Goby is in quarantine with two clownfish and chromis. The neon goby is covered in Ich. It looks really bad. Ive been doing the guarantine tank with Ich-X for the last 2 days, and now.... My Gramma in my 29g tank just showed up this morning with white spots... >.<


----------



## Reefing Madness

Well, not for nothing, but if your running a QT, I'd run it for Hyposalinity. This works, period, end of story. There is no guessing with this treatment. The parasite can't survive in the sg pressure difference.


----------



## nawilson89

Reefing Madness said:


> Well, not for nothing, but if your running a QT, I'd run it for Hyposalinity. This works, period, end of story. There is no guessing with this treatment. The parasite can't survive in the sg pressure difference.


It's running in Hyposalinity. I made sure of it :-D


----------



## Reefing Madness

Ah, very good. No reason to medicate then. If your at 1.009, it will take care of the ICH problem.
Oh, also forgot, if you have a very bad case on one of the fish, yoiu can FW dip them for a couple of mins, this too will kill the Parasite. Then put em into Hypo.


----------



## nawilson89

added 5 turbo snails to my 29g a few days ago. werent bothered by the crabs but it seems i only have 3 left alive. found 2 dead. one being feasted on by hermit crabs. =(


----------



## Reefing Madness

Snails come and go all the time. Thats a constant up keep. I've only got a few that have lived for a few years.


----------



## nawilson89

Can't wait til my LFS has Nassarius snails in stock.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Right on. Im partial to the Bumble Bee. I've had that guy for 5 years running.


----------



## nawilson89

i wanted to get a few. how many do you have?


----------



## Reefing Madness

I don't know how many I have. Not a clue.


----------



## nawilson89

Think ill pick up a few tomorrow then and whatever other snails or hermits i can get.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## nawilson89

*Updates!*

So! Found someone on my local reef site selling ALOT of rock for a low cost. Bought it all! 
Here's my bedroom tank
Added alot of rock but I'm not to keen on the placement. Over the next few days I might be moving some rocks so it looks a bit more stable.







The left overs.







Of course my other tank has had a drastic makeover, but you guys can't see it for a few more weeks.


----------



## nawilson89

I took all the left over dry rock and live rock and put as much of it into water as i could. My fiancee came home last night and saw that huge piece of rock and wanted it in my tank in the living room so we played tetris til we found a good spot. 

The tank in my living room is now a 29g marineland tank that we found on sale a few weeks ago and did the change. The stocking for it will be as follows:
Two Ocellaris Clownfish
One Sapphire Damselfish
One Blue/Green Reef Chromis
One Neon Goby
One Firefish Goby
One Orchid Dottyback

I have 40lbs of sand, a 495gph Circulation Pump, LED lighting. Originally I wanted to get a yellow headed jawfish, but I'm thnking of getting a pistol shrimp/goby combo.


----------



## RSully

Sounds good, can't wait to see some pics. Also, just googled saphire damsel. Very striking fish. Have you found it to be aggresive at all?


----------



## nawilson89

RSully said:


> Sounds good, can't wait to see some pics. Also, just googled saphire damsel. Very striking fish. Have you found it to be aggresive at all?


Reefing referred it to me when i was looking for peaceful Damsels. He's not aggressive at all. Keeps to himself for the most part!


----------



## nawilson89

*Ghost Shrimp?*

Like usual I've been trolling sites reading different forums and posts to learn as much as I can. It brought me to something I've never seen before. 

Ghost Shrimp in a saltwater tank? Used for well food? I know that my Royal Gramma Basslet and my Orchid Dottyback (in different tanks mind you xD) would love to eat some tiny live shrimp (both have been nipping at hermit crabs so i know they want something with zest). Also I want to get a pistol shrimp/goby combo for my 29g in my living room and it seems pistol shrimp like to eat small shrimp.


----------



## nawilson89

I've had chemipure in the 29g in my bedroom for a while now. Noticing some changes. 
- The "sponge" material isn't going away, though I'm not losing any coraline algae. 
- I've found a feather duster worm on the underside of one of my rocks. Pretty cool looking fella. 
- It does look like some of coraline algae is growing back,


----------



## Reefing Madness

It will take some time for the spionge to go away. Getting your water readings would be more helpful to you than just seeing the coralline coming back.


----------



## nawilson89

My 29g Marineland Living room tank. Cycling finished a few days ago


----------



## RSully

Looking good!


----------



## nawilson89

Thanks! I have about 40lbs of sand for burrowers. My two fire fish created a nice burrow in the back but the Orchid Dottyback took it. So they made a new one up front! You barely ever see any of them!


----------



## nawilson89

Reefing Madness said:


> It will take some time for the spionge to go away. Getting your water readings would be more helpful to you than just seeing the coralline coming back.


True. I'm going to purchase my own test kit in few days. I used to live right across the street from my LFS so i would walk over there for my tests. 

My fiancee went there to check my parameters. Just a bit high on ammonia. Gonna let my CUC do some overtime


----------



## aussieJJDude

I am in love with the 29G - love the what that the rock (coral?) makes it - over hanges, "tunnels" (the one near the bottom, right side)...
Awesome


----------



## wake49

nawilson89 said:


> My fiancee went there to check my parameters. Just a bit high on ammonia. Gonna let my CUC do some overtime


 
If ammonia is high there is still some die-off occuring from the live rock you got last week. You should be fine soon, but when you say a bit high on ammonia, what is the reading? And do you have any other test results handy?


----------



## nawilson89

aussieJJDude said:


> I am in love with the 29G - love the what that the rock (coral?) makes it - over hanges, "tunnels" (the one near the bottom, right side)...
> Awesome


That rock is single handily the largest live rock i had ever seen xD. I have a few other rocks that are in "storage" that can make amazing overhangs. I really want to use them too.



wake49 said:


> If ammonia is high there is still some die-off occuring from the live rock you got last week. You should be fine soon, but when you say a bit high on ammonia, what is the reading? And do you have any other test results handy?


I didnt get an exact reading, but on friday I should have all readings and parameters. Usually if a reading with them is a "bit" high or a "bit" low it's not to bad. I'm use to getting readings for them and the only time it was ever bad was like a year ago on a freshwater tank. 

I just fed once a day every other day since then. Letting the system adjust a bit.


----------



## nawilson89

*Water tested*

Tank 1 (29g in my bedroom)
PH 8.0
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0

Tank 2 (29g in living room)
PH 7.4
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0

Tested both twice to make sure I did it all right.


----------



## RSully

Why such a PH change between the two?


----------



## nawilson89

RSully said:


> Why such a PH change between the two?


I'm not sure. I'm going to give it a few days and check it again to see if it goes up.


----------



## wake49

Why is tank two so low in pH? What are Calcium and Alk reading?


----------



## nawilson89

wake49 said:


> Why is tank two so low in pH? What are Calcium and Alk reading?


I would be the one to know have the kit that doesnt have the calcium and Alk testers. 
Complete and utter sigh


----------



## RSully

Nah, it's not just you. I learned the hard way that the API master test kit didn't have them either. Need to buy them separately.


----------



## wake49

Go get some independant Cal and Alk kits. They aren't incredibly expensive, like maybe $25 for both. Or order online for cheaper. 

The effects of low Calcium and Alkalinity on the system can be associated with the low pH in tank 2 (even tank one can use a few points basic). Products like pH up and other reef pH balancers are strictly an Alkalinity buffer, usually calcium carbonate. This is why it is so important to test these two parameters.

What are the rest of your tests saying (in ppm)?


----------



## nawilson89

Zeroes all across the board.


----------



## nawilson89

I meant I for nitrate, nitrite and ammonia. i dont have the calc and alk tests yet. Just started having car troubles they have to wait a week.


----------



## nawilson89

*Found the weirdest creature.*

So i'm in my bedroom watching tv and look over at my tank. I saw a weird shell, not like any shell ive seen before. Flat. So i got up to take a closer look and it was gone. I thought maybe i was seeing things and went on with my day. Looked over again a few minutes ago. There it is. Moving, blowing out something that looked like smoke. It looked like a snail. Tried to net it, but it was... to fast? Went on liveaquaria and saw Chestnut Cowrie and Abalone, Tropical. It doesnt look like either of them.


----------



## RSully

Can't wait to see what this ends up being.


----------



## nawilson89

RSully said:


> Can't wait to see what this ends up being.


Stomatella Snail!


----------



## wake49

nawilson89 said:


> Stomatella Snail!


That makes sense.


----------



## RSully

lol, cool! I would have never thought of the stomatella as being "fast". I've got a couple in my QT. 



nawilson89 said:


> Stomatella Snail!


----------



## nawilson89

It was fast for me. I went to grab him with my net and ZIP! He was gone. Little hole in a rock and haven't seen him since!


----------



## nawilson89

It's been a while since I last updated on my forum. I've been thru alot (family emergencies and such) and because of it I ended up giving my second tank to my aunt to take care of (really didnt want to but at this time i have no choice =/)
I switched out my chromis in tank 1 and my Sapphire Damsel because i just LOVE the little guy. My fiancee really wanted to keep her Orchid Dottyback who is currently ina 10g tank.
I have a royal gramma in my main tank and i know they tend to get aggressive to fish with a similar size/color. The tank is heavy with live rock and caves do you think they would be alright together?

It's probably a heavy gamble :-(


----------



## wake49

What size is it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89

I forgot. its a 29g tank. My main 29g tank.


----------



## wake49

nawilson89 said:


> I forgot. its a 29g tank. My main 29g tank.


So the Sapphire Damsel and the Royal Gramma are in the same 29 gallon?

I have personally never kept either of these fish. I have heard that both can be aggressive (the royal towards it own kind or fish with a similiar look) and it always deterred me from keeping either species.

I know you cannot watch your tank 24 hours a day and when you turn your back, one may harass the other. I would say to keep as good an eye as you can on them, and keep them happy. I am not saying overfeed, but maybe more frequent, smaller feedings in order to curb aggression some. 

Can you post pics so I can see how well the rockwork is constructed for hiding places?


----------



## nawilson89

wake49 said:


> So the Sapphire Damsel and the Royal Gramma are in the same 29 gallon?
> 
> I have personally never kept either of these fish. I have heard that both can be aggressive (the royal towards it own kind or fish with a similiar look) and it always deterred me from keeping either species.
> 
> I know you cannot watch your tank 24 hours a day and when you turn your back, one may harass the other. I would say to keep as good an eye as you can on them, and keep them happy. I am not saying overfeed, but maybe more frequent, smaller feedings in order to curb aggression some.
> 
> Can you post pics so I can see how well the rockwork is constructed for hiding places?


Aggression hasn't been a problem with either fish. The Sapphire Damsel was in another 29g that I had given away to my aunt and I really wanted to keep that fish. The Damsel is probably the most docile fish I have ever seen (though you are right that i can't watch my tank 24/7). 

The question isn't really about the Damsel and the Royal. It's more of the Royal and my fiancee's Dottyback (who is currently alone in a 10g because i'm afraid to put him in the tank). The Dottyback spends most of his time hiding in caves and the Royal Gramma spends his time patrolling his favorite spot. 

At this time I am on vacation and I forgot to take a new picture of the tank since I just changed the aquascape a few days prior.


----------



## wake49

nawilson89 said:


> The question isn't really about the Damsel and the Royal. It's more of the Royal and my fiancee's Dottyback (who is currently alone in a 10g because i'm afraid to put him in the tank). The Dottyback spends most of his time hiding in caves and the Royal Gramma spends his time patrolling his favorite spot.


Sorry, I misunderstood. 

I think that they might be fine. You would see aggression, I didn't mean to give the impression they are like my kids and only hit each other when I am not around, :lol:. You would see them chasing or being chased, so if they are behaving when you are there, they should be behaving when you aren't...


Again, I think that if there is ample amount of hiding spaces and you keep them regularly fed, you should be ok.

Is there a lid on this tank? I had a six-line wrasse chase multiple fish up and out of my 46 bow. I think that particular tank was too small for him (I still absolutely love those fish) and he did a lot better in the 150 when I moved him. 

So keep an eye on them. Is there anywhere one can go if aggression starts?


----------



## nawilson89

There's the 10g that I have been sitting on waiting for a pistol shrimp and goby. Nothing bigger at the moment until I can get everything together and try again with my 50g.


----------



## wake49

If all is copasetic right now, I would keep it as is. Just maybe pay special attention to the situation and keep that 10 gallon ready in case something happens...


----------



## nawilson89

Just got back from my vacation. Can't find my Royal Gramma Basslet :-( .... Must not have made it thru the week. Cant find a body. Checked every inch of the tank.... It sucks but now my fiancee's Dottyback will be alright when i put him in. 

Heres a look at the tank. Aquascaped a bit and put one of my spare rocks in that stretches across the tank. Nice shaded spot that my pajama cardinal likes.


----------



## wake49

I have never found a corpse. That CUC always does a good job of getting rid of the evidence...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89

*Parameter's are looking good!*

Haven't been able to get the ALK and Calcium tests yet, but everything's looking great!


----------



## wake49

Nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89

*Um... weird goo?*

Weird goo/web stuff on a rock... any idea?


----------



## wake49

Pictures? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89

Can't post a pic just yet. Seems like the upload server is down...

Another note. its a shame that play sand can't be used in SW tanks. I have sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much...


----------



## RSully

Good to see you back!



nawilson89 said:


> Can't post a pic just yet. Seems like the upload server is down...
> 
> Another note. its a shame that play sand can't be used in SW tanks. I have sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much...


----------



## nawilson89

Thanks!

The upload server is still down. :-(. 

I set up a 10g tank a while back and I have another sitting here empty. I want to set that one up also but the lack of sand is killing me. Any other sand I can use in a tank? Live sand is killing my wallet xD


----------



## nawilson89

*Finally pics!*

Seems that i can't upload pics from my camera, even at reduced size. So im just using my cellphone camera once again.

This is the picture of what seems like a sponge.







This is the 10g that I have been running for a few months. All thats in there is snails and hermits. I want to get a pistol shrimp and goby combo in the coming months.


----------



## evanlundberg4

That's kind of a neat aquascape. It looks like a cave type area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89

Hey everyone. Been a few weeks since I updated. Had a family emergency and ended up moving again.

Here's the 10g. Still nothing inside it.







This is what the 29g looks like atm. The rock on top on the left hand side is going to be moved into a lower area, when i get the chance.







Bristleworm! I have a few.







I collect shells at the beach and put them in the tanks for scenery. I have some in the 10g for my pistol shrimp to use whenever I get one.


----------



## nawilson89

Picked up a Pistol Shrimp from my LFS today. After acclimating and adding him to the tank he wasted no time at all finding a spot and burrowing. Saw him a few times grabbing some pellets and a few shells (so glad i collected at the beach). 

I had given my second 29g to my aunt two months ago because my family were in love with fish. She is now looking to upgrade to a larger tank so I will be helping out with that and also getting my 29g back! I simply can't wait!


----------



## RSully

Glad your enjoying your pistol shrimp. No goby to go with him? Also, in your 29 gallon, you could probably move your Kenya tree down to the substrate. They dont need a ton of light. Just my .02

PS-things are looking good!


----------



## nawilson89

RSully said:


> Glad your enjoying your pistol shrimp. No goby to go with him? Also, in your 29 gallon, you could probably move your Kenya tree down to the substrate. They dont need a ton of light. Just my .02
> 
> PS-things are looking good!


No Goby in stock.

I can totally move that Kenya tree once I removed a good chunk of rock. Substrate has zero room atm!


----------



## Reece

How's the tank looking now?


----------



## nawilson89

Reece said:


> How's the tank looking now?


It's looking great. Haven't updated the thread in a while, been busy with work. When I get home tonight, if i remember I can take a pic and upload it. It is somewhat overstocked right now, current stocking is.

Two clownfish
One Orchid Dottyback
One Red head Goby
Three Zebra Dartfish
One Tangaroa Goby
One Pistol Shrimp
One Pincusion Urchin

I've also gotten a few coral. Names... Forgotten, though you should see them in the photo's. Probably need some IDed. xD


----------



## Reece

nawilson89 said:


> It's looking great. Haven't updated the thread in a while, been busy with work. When I get home tonight, if i remember I can take a pic and upload it. It is somewhat overstocked right now, current stocking is.
> 
> Two clownfish
> One Orchid Dottyback
> One Red head Goby
> Three Zebra Dartfish
> One Tangaroa Goby
> One Pistol Shrimp
> One Pincusion Urchin
> 
> I've also gotten a few coral. Names... Forgotten, though you should see them in the photo's. Probably need some IDed. xD


I won't be able to ID anything but I'll be glad to sit and look at your tank in jealousy :lol:


----------



## nawilson89

As promised here are a few pictures.

The tank as a whole.







Pulsating Xenia







Kenya Tree







Ricotdea? I actually forgot.







A type of leather. Thinking Toadstool.








I got all these from local reefers. Local reef clubs are awesome for meeting great people.


----------



## aussieJJDude

Looking great! 
Just an idea, maybe stack to rocks until is close to the surface, making look like a rockpool?


----------



## nawilson89

aussieJJDude said:


> Looking great!
> Just an idea, maybe stack to rocks until is close to the surface, making look like a rockpool?


That was my original plan, but I didnt want to stack corals on each other, plus I wanted my Pistol Shrimp to have ample room to burrow.


----------



## RSully

Any updates?


----------



## nawilson89

*Bad news.*

So here's the update.

Lost a few things recently. My new Harptail Blenny and some of my CuC is gone. I didn't know why. I hadn't done anything wrong that I knew of. 

Then the news came in on what happened. My roommate decided to use one of my water change bucket for bleach, soap and water to clean the floors. 

Yep. So that's the current update.


----------



## badxgillen

LAME!!! 

It's really hard to relay the feelings, and contain the anger ,when some one has little knowledge about how much effort is behind these aquariums and how much they mean to us.But what can you do but inform the ignorant.


----------



## badxgillen

Let us know if there is some thing we can help with, I can send you some asternia stars,brittle stars,copopods,stomatela snails,and maybe a limpit or two to help get your clean up crew back in order.Maybe your local club could help with that too.


----------



## nawilson89

badxgillen said:


> Let us know if there is some thing we can help with, I can send you some asternia stars,brittle stars,copopods,stomatela snails,and maybe a limpit or two to help get your clean up crew back in order.Maybe your local club could help with that too.


Thanks so much. I'm going to do some work on Sunday in the tank. Take everything out and get a headcount and then head to a LFS and pick some stuff up for the tank.


----------



## badxgillen

Cool Beans! If they have some banded trochus snails snag a couple, I have had some success having them breed in my tanks and wanted to pass that along.


----------



## nawilson89

badxgillen said:


> Cool Beans! If they have some banded trochus snails snag a couple, I have had some success having them breed in my tanks and wanted to pass that along.


Oh. I like. Gonna shop around for those!


----------



## nawilson89

So. The update. I had the day off spent my day in the tank. Took out every single piece of rock all the sand all the fish. Everything. Gutted it. 

Took the tank. cleaned it out with fresh water. Painted the back black.

Whats dead:
One Zebra Dartfish
One High-fin Goby
One Peppermint Shrimp
One Harptail Blenny
Multiple members of my CuC.


----------



## nawilson89

Tomorrow. I buy salt and more CuC and start all over again. With what I have left.

Two Clowns
One Tangaroa Goby
One Red-Head Goby
One Chalk Basslet
One pistol shrimp


----------



## badxgillen

Careful about another mini cycle with cleaning too much.This is one time I would think of Beasilybub and get some nice macro algae, I got plenty if you want some.Looks like you still have some pretty sweet fish left, I have been wanting some chalk basslets.


----------



## FrightyDog

Pictures would be nice


----------



## nawilson89

Oh there will be pictures. I have to wait for my LFS to open so I can buy some salt and CuC then I will be uploading photo after photo.


----------



## nawilson89

So my update was way to early. 

Here is what I actually lost. 
Both my clownfish, my chalk basslet.

My Red Head Goby is clinging to life it seems.

I am completely unsure what happened...


----------



## Chesh

I'm so sorry, Nawilson. . . such sad news. *cries*


----------



## badxgillen

Time to step back and assess the situation. First off taking everything out and cleaning it will cause some issues with the bacteria so you may have to go through another cycle wich means elevated levels of nitrogenous compounds. What is your chemistry as of now? Ammonia,nitrites,nitrates,PH?You can also get a second opinion from your local fish store. As I said before I can send you some algaes and micro inverts to help get things running smoothly again if you think that would help.


----------



## nawilson89

badxgillen said:


> Time to step back and assess the situation. First off taking everything out and cleaning it will cause some issues with the bacteria so you may have to go through another cycle wich means elevated levels of nitrogenous compounds. What is your chemistry as of now? Ammonia,nitrites,nitrates,PH?You can also get a second opinion from your local fish store. As I said before I can send you some algaes and micro inverts to help get things running smoothly again if you think that would help.


I took a deep breath and thought a bit about it. I dont have my test kit so ill have to go to an LFS. 

Picked up some hermits to replenish my CuC. Hermits are MONSTERS. I love them as a CuC, they can be a terror but they are MONSTERS. I'll keep updating and updating this week.


----------



## nawilson89

Some pics of my CuC. You can see the Amphipods are out, Snails are eating. Added a bit of food to get things moving a bit.
Saw a small bristleworm. I had a MONSTER in the tank at some point. So waiting to see if he rears his head.


----------



## nawilson89

Also. Anyone wanna ID that snail for me? He's MUCH larger than a standard Nassarius he has two siblings; maybe three. I saw three today.


----------



## nawilson89

nawilson89 said:


> Also. Anyone wanna ID that snail for me? He's MUCH larger than a standard Nassarius he has two siblings; maybe three. I saw three today.


Olive Snails. I love answering my own questions.


----------



## nawilson89

Tank is looking well. 

Corals seem to be bouncing back. 

My pistol shrimp keeps taking the spare hermit crab shells I put in the tank! 

Thinks are looking like a good start.


----------



## nawilson89

So the war between my pistol shrimp and hermit crabs ended with a victory for the Pistol Shrimp. Scarlet Reef was found dead this morning and the Blue Legs are minimal.
Picked up 12 astrea snails though! Got rid of one Olive Snail waiting for the other two to surface so I can remove them too.


----------



## badxgillen

Thats odd as I have a few pistol shrimps and they don't harm my hermits...not that I am aware of


----------



## nawilson89

At first he was just taking the spare shells for his burrows... Then I guess he took the hermits with their shells too...


----------



## badxgillen

Trophies?


----------



## Chesh

O.O 
Poor Hermies!!!


----------



## nawilson89

My Pistol Shrimp may just be a serial hermit killer >.<

My two larger Zebra Dartfish are still alienating the smaller one and have even started moving on to the other two fish in the tank.


----------



## badxgillen

If you talking about bar gobies Ptereleotris zebra it is usually best to introduce them at the same time and if you can't then make sure here are enough hiding spaces and that the new arrival gets to eat as well. These fish need to eat quite frequently so feeding multiple times a day is optimal.


----------



## nawilson89

badxgillen said:


> If you talking about bar gobies Ptereleotris zebra it is usually best to introduce them at the same time and if you can't then make sure here are enough hiding spaces and that the new arrival gets to eat as well. These fish need to eat quite frequently so feeding multiple times a day is optimal.


All were introduced together and have been together since before I got them (picked the trio up from a local reefer).

Their current behavior only started in the last 2-3 weeks.


----------



## nawilson89

Update! 
Diatom bloom, added astrea snails, under control. 

Purchased two clownfish and because i dont have a quarantine tank (yeah i know... i would love one but no room) added them to the tank after aclimation. 

Day two everyone is eating good. 


Cyano bloom, i was thinking it's been coming up since I installed my powerhead soooooooo I decided to change my powerhead from powerhead to circulation pump.
Fish were thrown to the other side of the tank, hermit crabs were ripped from their cubbies across the sand, clinging to whatever they could for dear life. 

Hoping the increased flow will take care of the cyano since i didnt have it before i went to powerhead.


----------



## badxgillen

Added food from a larger feeding regiment makes more phosphates and more fish bio load is adding to the ammonia\nitrate levels all of wich easily converts to algae growth. I would not add more fish until the algae\cyano bloom is over. This all sounds like the cycle I was talking about earlier as some times they can show up weeks later. You might want to look into some chemical media to strip out some nitrates and phosphates from the water column stopping the algaes before it even forms this way once things are under control you wont starve out a bunch of snails, you said you picked up 12 a few posts back and you see you have picked up more snails.Make sure you are gravel vacuming the dead spots in your tank and rinse your filter frequently to prevent organic buildup. Also if the cyano gets too good of a foot hold you may need to employ the chemi clean products to get the upper hand on things. And as I have said before macro algaes can help compete for the same nutrients that the unwanted algaes use.


----------



## nawilson89

I run GFO (Chemipure Elite) and the snails I added were just those 12, I just stated it a second time. 

I knew the algae bloom would come thats why I waited until the bloom started before I purchased the snails. It's all under control right now save for the cyano. 

The cyano actually started when I switced from a circulation pump to a power head. There was alot less flow and dead spots so with the switch back I'm seeing everything kicking up. 

I'll leave it be for a few days and then see what's changed.


----------



## badxgillen

My Bad I read wrong, looks like you are on top of it. I am having a go with the cyano in one of my tank as well and I may have to go with a chemical method or strip the water :|


----------



## nawilson89

badxgillen said:


> My Bad I read wrong, looks like you are on top of it. I am having a go with the cyano in one of my tank as well and I may have to go with a chemical method or strip the water :|



I don't want to go with the chemical method, I'm hoping this clears up soon. This is my first cyano experience and I do no like it at all, no I do not.


----------



## Chesh

I hope it clears up quickly for you both! Cyano is no fun! :/


----------



## nawilson89

The increased flow works wonders, the big spot of cyano is gone and now a few little spots remain. Going to be moving the circ pump a bit to see if i can get rid of those too.


----------



## RSully

If parts of your CUC are disappearing, it may be the pistol shrimp. (I know this is chiming in late) Pistol shrimp will go after anything on the outside edge of the burrow they're working. I've watched it and heard it in my tank. They're pretty peaceful until someone gets in their territory. Glad to see you've got your tank recovered and back up.


----------



## nawilson89

RSully said:


> If parts of your CUC are disappearing, it may be the pistol shrimp. (I know this is chiming in late) Pistol shrimp will go after anything on the outside edge of the burrow they're working. I've watched it and heard it in my tank. They're pretty peaceful until someone gets in their territory. Glad to see you've got your tank recovered and back up.


Oh I know it's him alright. He's a Tiger Pistol so he's fierce. And I saw him go after a few hermits in the early days.


----------



## nawilson89

*Blast from the past!*

Its been so long since i updated this thread! 
Just wanted everyone to see my current look!


----------



## aussieJJDude

And I say that the current look is looking good!


----------



## badxgillen

I agree,looking real clean,like most people I like the red. Is it a macro algae?


----------



## nawilson89

badxgillen said:


> I agree,looking real clean,like most people I like the red. Is it a macro algae?


Sorry. i never got an email notification to let me know there was an update. Yes it was macro algae. Gracilaria to be exact. Unfortunately it was all eaten by my Pincushion Urchin.


----------



## tankman12

How many bar gobies do you have? I recommend at least three, they are an awesome shoaling fish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89

tankman12 said:


> How many bar gobies do you have? I recommend at least three, they are an awesome shoaling fish.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had 3. One passed away and the last two became depressed. I took them to an LFS.


----------



## badxgillen

Those urchins love their greens,and reds. Some times I will banish my urchin to the sump until the macros have time to grow in then I let him come in and mow the lawn.


----------



## nawilson89

badxgillen said:


> Those urchins love their greens,and reds. Some times I will banish my urchin to the sump until the macros have time to grow in then I let him come in and mow the lawn.


he's probably going to end up at the LFS too. It's so annoying. All my planted macros get ripped out and dragged around, eaten or thrown into my circ pump.


----------



## tankman12

What is your stock? Sorry for the questions, i havent been following the thread.

My tuxedos destroy any algae. Urchins and mexican turbos are the best algae eaters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89

tankman12 said:


> What is your stock? Sorry for the questions, i havent been following the thread.
> 
> My tuxedos destroy any algae. Urchins and mexican turbos are the best algae eaters.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Stock as of today.

Fish:
Two Percula Clowns
1 Royal Gramma Basslet
1 Swalesi Basslet
1 Hectors Goby
1 Tangaroa Goby
2 Green Banded Goby

Inverts:
3 White Legged Hermits
1 Blue Legged Hermit
1 Scarlet Reef Hermit
1 Halloween Hermit
1 Tiger Pistol Shrimp
1 Pincushion Hermit


----------



## tankman12

Cool. Any corals?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89

tankman12 said:


> Cool. Any corals?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not really into corals, though I do have some mushrooms.


----------



## tankman12

Nice ;-) What happened to the fridmani dottyback?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89

tankman12 said:


> Nice ;-) What happened to the fridmani dottyback?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Once it got around 8 months old it became a terror. I've never seen a fish actually go into the Pistol Shrimps burrow and chase it out. He would pick hermits off rocks and attack everything save my female Clown. He had to be removed.


----------



## tankman12

Oh wow, they are supposed to be one of the peaceful ones. The indigo is the most peaceful. I have a baby in my 110 reef, got it for only 5 bucks! Hopefully in the much bigger tank it will not be aggressive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89

tankman12 said:


> Oh wow, they are supposed to be one of the peaceful ones. The indigo is the most peaceful. I have a baby in my 110 reef, got it for only 5 bucks! Hopefully in the much bigger tank it will not be aggressive.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


5 bucks? really... mine cost me 30.... a 30 dollar terror.


----------



## tankman12

Ya my one of my local petcos got one and didnt have a price nor could they find one. So since the guy knows us, and no one could find a price. He gave us it as damsel price, so 4-5 bucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nawilson89

tankman12 said:


> Ya my one of my local petcos got one and didnt have a price nor could they find one. So since the guy knows us, and no one could find a price. He gave us it as damsel price, so 4-5 bucks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OH nice!


----------



## tankman12

Ya, hopefully he will be good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

